# Not getting Indie =[



## emilymarieasb (Nov 18, 2009)

So I got a message from the breeder. Apparantly she has more buyers than she had hedgehogs and is very buisy so she can't come bring me Indie. I have no transportation so I guess I won't be getting her.
This really just breaks my heart. I hope she goes to someone who is willing to keep her as long as she is alive and someone who isn't just buying from impulse since it's Christmas. But that's what she said. She said that she has a lot of people messaging her since it's Christmas. 
I really hope she goes to a forever home that is knowledgable on how to care for a hedgie properly.

She offered to let me get a hedgie from a litter that will be ready at the end of January. I just don't know if I'll want another after being so partial to Indie already.

Oh well, things happen. 
Emily


----------



## ILOVElily (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I am so sorry. That just does not seem ethical if you were promised one specific hedgie? Did you have a deposit on this little one? Again, I am so sorry for your disappointment.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I agree with Shetland. You were promised her and for the breeder to sell her to someone else who is wanting one for Christmas probably spur of the moment is unethical. Sounds like a breeder to stay away from. 

If the excuse is she it too busy to meet you before Christmas, why not do it after or in the early New Year? 

Personally, this does not sound like a trustworthy breeder because although I totally understand people being busy at Christmas and not being able to deliver, but she should be able to work it out for after and not be in such a rush to sell to someone else after promising her to you.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I agree with nancy and shetland if you made a deposit on indie she should be yours and if so this breeder is a sorry excuse for a breeder.





Edited cause it was dumb lol


----------



## Garrick (Nov 4, 2009)

i have to agree with everyone here its not right just because she cant get her to you now doesn't mean she cant get you to her later.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Sorry to hear about Indie, I know you were looking forward to getting her  That is really messed up that the breeder went back on what was agreed on.


----------



## Darth Vader (Sep 8, 2008)

I agree with everyone. That's a rotten deal. I probably wouldn't trust this breeder any further. If you put any kind of a deposit on the hedgehog there may be some sort of legal action you can take. Even if you don't get this hedgehog, don't give up. There's other breeders out there. It took me awhile to find my Quillson. It was well worth the wait.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

emilymarieasb said:


> So I got a message from the breeder. Apparantly she has more buyers than she had hedgehogs and is very buisy so she can't come bring me Indie. I have no transportation so I guess I won't be getting her.
> This really just breaks my heart. I hope she goes to someone who is willing to keep her as long as she is alive and someone who isn't just buying from impulse since it's Christmas. But that's what she said. She said that she has a lot of people messaging her since it's Christmas.
> I really hope she goes to a forever home that is knowledgable on how to care for a hedgie properly.
> 
> ...


Did you have a deposit on Indie?

Edit Reason spelling.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

If this is an HBA listed breeder, I'd lodge a complaint.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Emily, sorry to hear. The burning question is, did you have a deposit down? 

Thinking of you, I know you had your heart set on her.


----------



## pixiedust (Nov 24, 2009)

Was the issue that she wanted to sell to someone else, or did she simply tell you she didn't have time to deliver her to you and you told her to go ahead and sell to someone else because you didn't have transportation? This doesn't sound like her at all, and since I have recommended her to friends and may possibly get more hedgies from her in the future, I am really curious what went down.


----------



## emilymarieasb (Nov 18, 2009)

pixiedust said:


> Was the issue that she wanted to sell to someone else, or did she simply tell you she didn't have time to deliver her to you and you told her to go ahead and sell to someone else because you didn't have transportation? This doesn't sound like her at all, and since I have recommended her to friends and may possibly get more hedgies from her in the future, I am really curious what went down.


Ohh, I guess I should have re-worded what happened. I posted this in such a hurry.

No, Cathy seems like a very trustworthy person. I didn't mean for her to sound unethical.
What happened is that I had asked for her to reserve Indie for me, and we arranged for Cathy to bring her to me since I have no vehicle anymore (at the moment) and I would pay for transportation and so forth. Well, come the 17th I messaged her asking about what time and such we should meet up. She then messaged me back (the 18th, I think) apologizing and saying that she "had more buyers than hedgehogs and was too busy to bring her to me." She offered to still let me come and pick her up, but since I'm unable to do so she asked me to work with her and that she would let me choose another baby from another litter at the end of January. I agreed to this. What I'm extremely worried about is that she had more buyers than hedgehogs because it's Christmas, and I'm afraid Indie will go to a home that just got her because she's cute and such. Not because they are educated on how to care for one and would like to experience it.
I was just kind of furious about the whole thing because I didn't hear from her until I messaged her and it was sort of shocking that all-of-a-sudden she couldn't bring her to me. I really wish she would have messaged me earlier so I wasn't anticipating the arrival of Indie.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So you never had a deposit on Indie?


----------



## emilymarieasb (Nov 18, 2009)

LarryT said:


> So you never had a deposit on Indie?


She never asked for one. But I have said before that I didn't have one on her. If she had asked for a deposit in order for me to reserve her than I would have done it, but, like I stated, she never asked for one.

That's why it's not really 'unethical' for her to decide to sell her to someone else. It's just rather upsetting.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

emilymarieasb said:


> LarryT said:
> 
> 
> > So you never had a deposit on Indie?
> ...


That's strange all the breeders i know always get a deposit on their babies.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Ahh well that is at least a better situation than I thought you were in. I know you are worried about Indy but also trust that your breeder can probably feel people out and would not sell a hedgie to someone she thought wasn't going to keep her. Its my understanding that honorable breeders, regardless of the time of year, want forever homes for their babies. I'm so glad you took the time to update us. Hang in there and your next little one will be in your arms soon.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

What I don't quite understand is...
Why can't she hold onto Indie for you anyways until Jan? If the current buyers are really that interested in getting a hedgie, I'm sure they'll be willing to wait for the Jan litter.

A written agreement is still some sort of 'contract', especially since she never asked for a deposit, the written agreement is enough.


----------



## emilymarieasb (Nov 18, 2009)

Immortalia said:


> What I don't quite understand is...
> Why can't she hold onto Indie for you anyways until Jan? If the current buyers are really that interested in getting a hedgie, I'm sure they'll be willing to wait for the Jan litter.
> 
> A written agreement is still some sort of 'contract', especially since she never asked for a deposit, the written agreement is enough.


Yeah, that's true.
She never really said that I could wait until January for her. I mean, maybe she was thinking that it would be some sort of unfair advantage if Cathy kept Indie for me when she had a ton of buyers wanting to purchase her hedgies. Maybe she wasn't willing to hold her any longer, I don't really know. All I know is that she asked me to work with her and get a different hedgie instead of Indie since she had 'more buyers than hedgehogs.'

Oh well. I'm sure I'll enjoy another hedgie just as much as I would have enjoyed Indie. There was just something about Indie that I felt was perfect, lol.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Sounds to me that this breeder just wants the babies sold and gone asap. As long as she had no more buyers she would deliver to you but once someone else comes along that requires less effort, that is all she cares about. Sad.

I had it written that I required a deposit but very rarely have I ever actually taken a deposit. As long as the buyers continue in contact with me, I don't need the deposit. I also would prefer that someone back out if they want rather than take the baby just because they made a deposit. 

The fact that you have been in contact with this breeder for a while with arrangements made for you to get Indie, she should honour that commitment even without a deposit. I'd find a more reputable breeder that you can rely on. If you can't even depend on her to give you the baby promised, what good will she be for after sale support?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I know that, as a breeder, I have kept babies for up to a month after weaning till the new owner was able to meet up with me to pick the baby up. To me, and I could be wrong, it sounds like she just wants to take advantage of the extra people looking for a hedgehog right now. I don't take deposits but still wouldn't change what I had promised someone. If I say that a hedgie is theirs, its theirs, unless for some reason they change their mind. Having more buyers than babies is no excuse. I believe that a breeder is only a good as their word.

I'm really sorry this has happened to you Emily, it just doesn't seem right.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Things seem to be alot diffrent in Canada  in the south(usa) a deposit is required for about everything.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

For anyone wondering, the breeder is an inactive member here, Sweet Treats Rattery.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

She is a member of the HBA.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Is she is HBA, I'd lodge a complaint.

I've kept many babies past their time to go because of new owners going on holidays, or having a busy time right when baby is ready. It's no big deal. What is an extra baby or two for a few weeks.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

She is the 1st one listed on the page.
http://hedgehogbreederalliance.org/oklahoma.htm


----------



## Darth Vader (Sep 8, 2008)

I wouldn't deal with her anymore. Its still wrong for her to have done that to you. The breeder knew you wanted Indie and that you would've bought her. Sounds to me she wanted to make a quick buck. Its sad. Probably some of those hedgehogs will end up as rehomes because some expect them to play with them like a puppy or a kitten.


----------



## pixiedust (Nov 24, 2009)

I bought Rocky from this breeder and had a really good experience. She spent over an hour talking with me and teaching me about hedgie care and she is even the one who sent me looking for this website. We don't know the whole story here and I hate to see this breeders reputation get damaged when she hasn't been given an opprtunity to defend herself.
I do know Emily lives over an hour away from her and she only holds open houses for pet owners on the weekends so that she can spend a lot of time talking to the new owners. If she mentioned having more buyers than hedgies, I'm willing to bet that what she meant is that she didn't have time to deliver her because she has been spending all of her free time interviewing the prospective buyers.
I'm sorry you didn't get Indie, Emily. I hope the neext one works out for you.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

pixiedust said:


> I bought Rocky from this breeder and had a really good experience. She spent over an hour talking with me and teaching me about hedgie care and she is even the one who sent me looking for this website. We don't know the whole story here and I hate to see this breeders reputation get damaged when she hasn't been given an opprtunity to defend herself.
> I do know Emily lives over an hour away from her and she only holds open houses for pet owners on the weekends so that she can spend a lot of time talking to the new owners. If she mentioned having more buyers than hedgies, I'm willing to bet that what she meant is that she didn't have time to deliver her because she has been spending all of her free time interviewing the prospective buyers.
> I'm sorry you didn't get Indie, Emily. I hope the neext one works out for you.


When you bought rocky was a deposit required to hold him?


----------



## pixiedust (Nov 24, 2009)

I didn't pay a deposit because he was 6 weeks the day I went to pick one out. I had intended to wait to get one for Christmas though, and even looked at Indie and her sister and She did tell me I would need a $25 deposit to hold one that wasn't ready yet.


----------



## cutietexan (Sep 22, 2009)

i never had to get a deposit on theo, and i had been looking at him for about a month before buying.


----------



## emilymarieasb (Nov 18, 2009)

I don't agree with her reputation being put down because of me. 

Let me just say that I already know that Cathy is a very good person, and a kind caring breeder. I'm still more than willing to buy from her, just due to the simple fact that she has my best interest at hand besides this upsetting ordeal.

But I'm okay with it now since I know that she went to a good home. 
Cathy has also felt remorse for me and offered to let me have the first pick out of the January litter before anyone else sees them. I think it's very nice of her to offer me this. She's also letting me purchase the new one for $60 since I'll have to wait. This was so nice of her, and she didn't have to do this. 

Thanks for everyone who took in remorse for this 'loss'.
I can't wait to show everyone my new baby when I choose her!

-Emily


----------

